# Found these on various hunting excursions...all in clear cuts



## PappyHoel (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm not sure what the 2 little ones are but I'm pretty sure they are points.  The big one interested me so I picked it up.  After washing it off, I'm convinced it was used as a scraper of some sort.  The smooth side looks to be worked and the bottom/rough side seems to have a thumb hold.

If not it's a cool natural chip.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 16, 2016)

2..


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 16, 2016)

3..


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 17, 2016)

I could see it being used as a scraper......Nice finds


----------



## Paleo (Mar 2, 2016)

The 2 little ones are points for sure. The one on the left has been sharpened/reworked way down. The middle one probably was a point at one time too but I'm a bit lost on where the base is.


----------

